# I'm so behind...here go a bunch of fotds :D



## Q o B (Nov 19, 2007)

It's been SEVERAL months...I can't even remember the last time I logged on..so sad. But here I am, doing absolutely NOTHING today and in a posting mood... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





soooo yep..here are just a handfull..I wish they could be bigger, that 600x800 limit is killin me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   BUUT, you can see them in their orig. full size on my myspace... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









eyes: 
haunting
clarity
atlantic blue 
with ricepaper to highlight.














eyes:
haunting
pompous blue
reflects turquatic glitter
storm blue pig.
and ricepaper














Copied this from the talented makeup artist Shandra!!! 

eyes:
landscape green pro pigment
haunting
ultra marine pro pigment
make up for ever pure pigment #12
french violet pro pigment
la femme red blush
primary yellow pigment
and ricepaper


















eyes: 
new weed fluidline as base
dark soul pig
velvet moss
ricepaper
greenplay liquidlast
golden olive pigment.

I forget whats on my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




annnd lastly my makeup for halloween..the first couple were from the test run and the rest are from the day of the party I went to!














I was SUCH an original this year...I was EVE!!!  









Face: 
revlon skin lights, forgot the specific name
drizzle gold beauty powder
and msf in dark

other worldly on cheeks

eyes:
blacktrack fluidline
make up for ever black eyeshadow 
golden olive pig.
night light or is it night life??? i dunno, but that pigment
nylon/ricepaper to highlight.

ben nye black diamond glitter
and lashes from frend's beauty supply. 

lips:
violet duo gloss mixed with drizzle gold beauty powder.


and that's it for now...


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Nov 19, 2007)

U ARE AMAZING!!!....how did u get so amazing!??!!...needless to say i luv them all!!


----------



## midget (Nov 19, 2007)

they're so nice!


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh my lurd!!!  You took my breath away on the fifth look.  That smoky eye is too delicious.  Wow, girrrrl you took me higher today, higher than I ever been before!!  Oh btw, I love all the looks!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 19, 2007)

Holy wow!


----------



## Fee (Nov 19, 2007)

This is absolutely gorgeous... can't speak anymore^^ I love the look with the black glitters on lower lashline!!

You're the Queen!!


----------



## nunu (Nov 19, 2007)

gorgeous!!! im speachless!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 19, 2007)

I love all the looks.


----------



## makeba (Nov 19, 2007)

Amazing, Amazing,amazing!!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 19, 2007)

These pics are amazing!  Love them all!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 19, 2007)

amazing! im gobsmacked! :O
cant wait to see more from you! you should deffo do tutorials


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 19, 2007)

Hail to the Queen. Untouchable!


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow awesome colors!


----------



## silgava (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG! Kudos! your blending is amazinggggg!!!!!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 19, 2007)

My mind can not comprehend how you are able to get your eyeliner in a straight line.

I love the Eve look especially!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 19, 2007)

You just amaze me!!! I've told you before... but you are just sooo talented its crazy!!! I check on your myspace from time to time, so i've seen these looks before but i can just stare at them FOREVER!!! Gosh i wish i lived closer to you... i'd have you do my makeup regularly, lol!!! Beautiful... just awesome girl!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 19, 2007)

There is no one look that i don't absolutely love!!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Nov 20, 2007)

*Absolutely GORGEOUS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ColdNovember (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## delidee32 (Nov 20, 2007)

OMG, you're amazing.  I love the pic with the green leaves and wines.


----------



## divinedime (Nov 20, 2007)

That Eve look is hot...................actually what am I saying all of them are on fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm so speechless! I don't know what to say except this is FREAKING gorgeous!


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 20, 2007)

i'd kill for ur blending! juss wow! very purdy!


----------



## This Is Mine (Nov 20, 2007)

Absolutely Gorgeous!! Your blending skills are amazing


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Nov 20, 2007)

Holy KRaP. Beautiful!!!!


----------



## seachell12 (Nov 20, 2007)

you are so good! i LOVE all the looks! youre awesome!


----------



## maggiep07 (Nov 20, 2007)

i loveeeeeee that black glitter you used on your halloween face, looks HOTTT!


----------



## Q o B (Nov 20, 2007)

Ooooh wow!! haha thanks to you ALL!! The ladies of specktra never fail to make people feel welcome, no matter how long it's been. I love it! Thanks alot, and I'll try to keep some what regular!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 20, 2007)

I also asked on MySpace, but what's the secret to your fab lining with Liquid Last Liners? Do you use the included brush or another one?


----------



## mandragora (Nov 20, 2007)

I am awed!  You are fierce and talented.  *bows*


----------



## Q o B (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_amazing! im gobsmacked! :O
cant wait to see more from you! you should deffo do tutorials_

 
thank you!! And I've actually got a couple or so tutorials in my myspace blogs, if you're interested.


----------



## Q o B (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_You just amaze me!!! I've told you before... but you are just sooo talented its crazy!!! I check on your myspace from time to time, so i've seen these looks before but i can just stare at them FOREVER!!! Gosh i wish i lived closer to you... i'd have you do my makeup regularly, lol!!! Beautiful... just awesome girl!!!!_

 
Ooh man, so sorry you had to see these AGAIN!! I need some new stuff, I barely get the time to take quick photos anymore.  I'm always in a rush or I'm NOT wearing anything. I get so lazy now, I feel like I'm just DONE with my face. haha but man I'd love to do your makeup! maybe one day I'll have all the money I need to travel where people want me to go! That would be AWESOME!


----------



## Q o B (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I also asked on MySpace, but what's the secret to your fab lining with Liquid Last Liners? Do you use the included brush or another one?_

 
oh sorry bout that! If it was in a message, I do apologize..I'm now over a year behind in messages. It's a bit out of control, but anyways!!!! I do use the brush it comes with, i think it works the best. I've tried other ones and it just wasn't really workin out. I really don't have a secret way or nothin, I don't think I do. I just put it on as straight as possible, with two layers, and that's it! I have noticed if you wait too long to apply it, onces you've taken the brush out, it's a bit harder to apply on in smooth strokes.


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 20, 2007)

OMG you are amazing! Your blending is seriously the best I've seen. I looooooveee your halloween look. I hope to see more of your posts soon!


----------



## Vixen (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow, you are phenomenal! 
What did you use to adhere the leaf to your face?  Is it a real leaf?


----------



## aziajs (Nov 20, 2007)

I *LOVE* the Eve look.  You threw your own twist into it and made it your own.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 20, 2007)

*faints*


----------



## astronaut (Nov 20, 2007)

All Hail the Queen of Blending!


----------



## Jayne (Nov 20, 2007)

hum...what can I say ?? 

absolutely stunning, amazing, gorgeous


----------



## Jot (Nov 20, 2007)

seriously wow


----------



## Bwell (Nov 20, 2007)

Blending master ...teach me your ways!


----------



## wordgirl (Nov 20, 2007)

Very gorgeous! I wish I were that talented!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Nov 20, 2007)

*~*Gorgeous!!!!*~*


----------



## Caramel_QT (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm speechless...


----------



## x_kcm-87_x (Nov 20, 2007)

Your make-up looks amazing,the colours blend beautifully. The accessories you add look really pretty aswell.


----------



## aquadisia (Nov 20, 2007)

.


----------



## oooshesbad (Nov 20, 2007)

wow!!! Your just gorgeous and you did a marvelous job on your make up! i LOVE LOVE LOVE the Eve one


----------



## entipy (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh wow. Those are all stunning!!


----------



## n_c (Nov 20, 2007)

Holy crap...amazing mu.


----------



## RaynelleM (Nov 20, 2007)

WOW!!! you're amazing!! ... i love 'em all!!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Nov 20, 2007)

Simply stunning and very talented!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Nov 20, 2007)

That is SO pretty!!!  I wish I had your blending skills.  You never cease to amaze me.


----------



## fingie (Nov 20, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 20, 2007)

I love them all! I am totally going to have to use your idea for the black and Greenplay liquidlast liner one. I LOVE it. So hopefully you don't mind, haha. And I love the blue one, too.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 20, 2007)

*i'm not worthy... I'm not worthy*


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Nov 20, 2007)

QoB u r da bomb baby!! I love your work! All of my friends saw u on my myspace and they went bonkers!! One friend wanted you to do her mu the next day . . . I told her that she'd have to leave DC and fly to Cali!! She was so sad. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Nov 20, 2007)

Gosh, you really are talented. Just WOW.... blending is sooooooooooooooooo flawless....


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 20, 2007)

oh how i've missed your awesomeness!!!! you really are the Q of B!!!!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Nov 20, 2007)

Beautiful....i've Always Admired Your Work. How Do You Ge Those Fine Lines Under Your Brows, I Love Those, And I Want To Do Them On My Own Eyes.


----------



## Q o B (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!! I appreciate all the lovely comments, you make me blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixen* 

 
_Wow, you are phenomenal! 
What did you use to adhere the leaf to your face?  Is it a real leaf?_

 
I used waterproof duo, just kinda slapped it on to my face and it kinda stuck all night. I learned later, when I removed it, that the glue didn't dry completely since it was just flat on my face, so I think if i'd been sweating a bit it wouldn't have lasted. But it did do the trick! 

And yes, it is a real leaf! I went 'hunting' in my backyard the day before, and picked a bunch of different leaves. Then left them out over night to see which one would stay strong the longest. So I went with Kalamanci leaves!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 

 
_I love them all! I am totally going to have to use your idea for the black and Greenplay liquidlast liner one. I LOVE it. So hopefully you don't mind, haha. And I love the blue one, too._

 
OH no please, use it! That's what we all post for, right? To share our ideas. so go for it, I'd looooove to see you rock it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~*Starlicious*~* 

 
_QoB u r da bomb baby!! I love your work! All of my friends saw u on my myspace and they went bonkers!! One friend wanted you to do her mu the next day . . . I told her that she'd have to leave DC and fly to Cali!! She was so sad. Keep up the good work!!_

 
Thank you!!!  haha she could just fly me over there, that would be fun for me, I wouldn't mind at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yes, it is sad..like I was sayin to someone earlier, maybe one day I'll be able to just travel where ever people need me..that would be FAN-TASTIC. I'm gettin tired of la anyways... 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PRETTYGIRL26* 

 
_Beautiful....i've Always Admired Your Work. How Do You Ge Those Fine Lines Under Your Brows, I Love Those, And I Want To Do Them On My Own Eyes._

 
thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soooo when you say "lines" under my brows, do you mean the highlight?


----------



## Shirlee (Nov 21, 2007)

I checked you out on myspace.  You are TRULY TALENTED!!.  Beautiful work!!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 21, 2007)

OMG! I'm speechless.  Your makeup is beautiful but your face is just gorgeous~
Curious - what's your MAC skintone? I want to duplicate some of these looks but want to make sure they work for me.  We seem to be around the same. 
Hope you dont mind.


----------



## MissVivaMac (Nov 21, 2007)

just thought i would let you know that you look AMAZING!


----------



## Merrybelly (Nov 21, 2007)

WOW!! Very beautiful!!!!


----------



## supernova (Nov 21, 2007)

You are very talented and beautiful!! I'm jealous!


----------



## DonnaGirl (Nov 21, 2007)

WOW...that is awesome


----------



## anickia (Nov 21, 2007)

everytime time that i look at your myspace, i get chills. you are so amazing. i am going to PM you for some color advice.


----------



## bjorne_again (Nov 23, 2007)

ahhh i've seen you on myspace! so great to see you here, your stuff is all amazing! you have to make tutorials on how to blend if you haven't already!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 23, 2007)

i love the smoky green.


----------



## Edie (Nov 23, 2007)

You did the rainbow one FLAWLESSLY! I don't know why but it reminds me of Rio?? HOT I LOVE THEM ALL!


----------



## Q o B (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank you, thank you everyone, again!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_OMG! I'm speechless.  Your makeup is beautiful but your face is just gorgeous~
Curious - what's your MAC skintone? I want to duplicate some of these looks but want to make sure they work for me.  We seem to be around the same. 
Hope you dont mind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
THank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have no idea what letter/number, whatever, I am in studio fix. It's in my room..if you REALLY want to know I'll find out. But I honestly don't think it matters what skin tone you are..It's just in how you apply it. In my opinion, everyone can rock any color they want...you just gotta apply it in a way that flatters you, you know? Just go for it, seriously. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anickia* 

 
_everytime time that i look at your myspace, i get chills. you are so amazing. i am going to PM you for some color advice._

 
 THank you!! And go for it, I never get messages on specktra so it'll be TONS quicker than on myspace, I'd love to help out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bjorne_again* 

 
_ahhh i've seen you on myspace! so great to see you here, your stuff is all amazing! you have to make tutorials on how to blend if you haven't already!_

 
THank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't made any tutorial specifically on blending. It's kinda hard b/c I don't place the colors, and then blend. I just start with whatever color I want first and keep going..if that makes sense? I'm in the process of tryin to get some vids up on youtube so maybe that'll help more..? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Edie* 

 
_You did the rainbow one FLAWLESSLY! I don't know why but it reminds me of Rio?? HOT I LOVE THEM ALL!_

 
Thank you! I'm not sure who/what Rio is..but I did copy the look/combo from another wonderful makeup artist named Shandra. She's tha bomb!


----------



## MaddyMoo (Nov 25, 2007)

i like the blending and the colours, but i think they are taken to far up and out for my liking.. but thats just me, im more subtle when it comes to makeup. 
good job hun


----------



## marieeve2010 (Nov 25, 2007)

Wowww!!! so hot!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Nov 25, 2007)

deff amazing
im jealous


----------



## mishameesh (Nov 25, 2007)

One word... Flawless!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 25, 2007)

You are truly the queen at blending.  I was humbled once I stumbled upon your thread.  Lol, it was the same feeling you get when a cute guy walks in the door out of nowhere.  Your work is amazing.


----------



## M.I.A. (Nov 26, 2007)

QUEEN OF BLENDING FAN HERE! lol
you always do amazing things


----------



## uptowngirl (Nov 27, 2007)

Luv of those looks!!!


----------



## SlimSugar (Nov 28, 2007)

breathtaking


----------



## ne0ndice (Nov 28, 2007)

WOW.  I saved a couple for inspiration, m'dear!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 28, 2007)

The blending is just incredible in all of the looks. I am going to study each one of them! You are very talented and I love your creations.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Nov 28, 2007)

all the looks are so pretty! i especially like the green one u did..


----------



## Q o B (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaddyMoo* 

 
_i like the blending and the colours, but i think they are taken to far up and out for my liking.. but thats just me, im more subtle when it comes to makeup. 
good job hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, to each their own, ya know? I've alway gotten that I do take it too far up, you're not the only one. At least you put in a nice way instead of callin me a tranny or a clown, like others do... but in my eyes if I don't it, it just doesn't look complete. I hate having a whole bunch of highlight. It actually makes my crease-to-brow space look even more 'puffy' soooo ya.. oh well. Thanks, again, for the comment.


----------



## Q o B (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you to the rest of you loverly loverly folks. I do apologize for taking to long to check.. I thought my lil thread was done, but double checked anyway. 

I just came back from Alabama, my grandfather passed away, and well..It's been a lil rough. It helps to come back to such wonderful and positive remarks, thanks you guys.


----------



## Love2shop (Nov 30, 2007)

Omg I'm so sorry for your loss...I wish you and your family well! And to add, your skillz are crazy good! Please tell us your secrets to your perfect brows!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 30, 2007)

You are truly talented =)


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm speechless!! I want tutorials, and I want your BROWS!!!!!


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, they are all totally incredible.


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Jan 25, 2008)

OMG you HAVE to make a tut on the rainbows & browns.. especially how you BLEND! AMAZING!!


----------



## tiffygirl8 (Jan 27, 2008)

They are all SO PRETTY!!


----------



## Sarah (Jan 27, 2008)

gorgeous looks


----------



## Aelwyndaeira (Jan 27, 2008)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the Eve look!  That's just AMAZING!


----------

